# QUESTION: What Probiotics best for Tear Staining??



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'd really like to eventually get Baby off of Tylan {Tylin? Tylen?} Powder for treating his severe tear staining and give high quality 'Probiotics' a try instead. Baby & I both Thank you in advance for any recommendations of the best brands/types! !


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Has your vet done the Jones test on Baby?Its a simple test where dye is dropped into the eye. The color should show up in the nose area if there is no blockage of the tear ducts. My Laurel had hers opened about three years ago, and she's been tear stain free ever since. She was on Angel Eyes(with the approval of our vet and an opthalmologist ) for about 6 weeks. Her tear ducts functioned but were very narrow. By opening them up there was no overflow of the tears to cause staining and the Angel Eye(which contain an anti biotic) got rid of the yeast or bacteria.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's the thread for when Laurel had such bad staining.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/119424-before-after-pics.html


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This is Laurel now, taken around Valentines Day. No tear stains and no anti biotics.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I too would love info on probiotics and tear stains. I do not want to use Tylan or Angel Eyes.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How old is Baby? If he's less than a year, he really shouldn't be on Tylan and teething will likely be a major contributing factor.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*I finally learned how to use the Multiquote feature!!*


I've finally learned how to use the _*MULTIQUOTE*_ feature!! Thanks to some great advice I received here on SM in another thread!! Yay!



Furbabies mom said:


> Has your vet done the Jones test on Baby?Its a simple test where dye is dropped into the eye. The color should show up in the nose area if there is no blockage of the tear ducts. My Laurel had hers opened about three years ago, and she's been tear stain free ever since. She was on Angel Eyes(with the approval of our vet and an opthalmologist ) for about 6 weeks. Her tear ducts functioned but were very narrow. By opening them up there was no overflow of the tears to cause staining and the Angel Eye(which contain an anti biotic) got rid of the yeast or bacteria.



Furbabies mom, Thank you for the wonderful suggestion! & no my vet never has mentioned a Jones test. I will be sure to ask him about it!! It would be great if that were the solution to the staining! I'm hopeful about this new possibility! *:heart:Lauren:heart: looked so beautiful on :heart:Valentines Day:heart:!* I just checked out the photos with Laurels tear staining --wow what a difference! My boys was equally as bad! I posted pic's on the thread titled 'is this normal' {I'm not sure how to create a link to that within SM}_ Thanks!_




maggieh said:


> How old is Baby? If he's less than a year, he really shouldn't be on Tylan and teething will likely be a major contributing factor.


Maggieh, Thanks for your reply! Baby will be *3 *in September he's not a puppy anymore, although he looks and acts like one sometimes! I had posted in a different thread a day or two ago a thread which someone else had started, I think it is called *'is this normal' *& I replied & told Babies whole tear staining 'saga' there & I also posted a 'before' & 'after' pic of Baby's staining. I didn't start to give Baby the Tylan until he was about 2 years old. 

Baby has been stain free for about a year now. My vet had tried to convince me for an entire year to use the Tylan powder {I was reluctant because it is an antibiotic} He didn't' think it was healthy to leave Baby with all that staining. I finally caved in & began using it after he assured me it was safe. I'm still uncomfortable using it though & would love to stop. 'Furbabies Mom' told me about a *'Jones test'* which might help me to find out if Baby has clogged tear ducts, and then possibly the vet can open them up and we might not have any staining after that. _I hope to take Baby to the vet soon & find out if this is a possibility._


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Regardless of the staining issue, it is a good idea to introduce a probiotic. It may not be a miracle relief, but it can really stimulate the immune system. Many use Animal Essence, it works well for them. It did not work for us. We use Gentle Digest, which does not have a much active bacteria as Animal Essence.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Thanks for your reply. I will google those*



wkomorow said:


> Regardless of the staining issue, it is a good idea to introduce a probiotic. It may not be a miracle relief, but it can really stimulate the immune system. Many use Animal Essence, it works well for them. It did not work for us. We use Gentle Digest, which does not have a much active bacteria as Animal Essence.


:chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My holistic vet recommends Animal Essentials probiotics and digestive enzymes.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Thanks for the Probiotics recommendations!*



wkomorow said:


> Regardless of the staining issue, it is a good idea to introduce a probiotic. It may not be a miracle relief, but it can really stimulate the immune system. Many use Animal Essence, it works well for them. It did not work for us. We use Gentle Digest, which does not have a much active bacteria as Animal Essence.


Wkomorow, Thanks for the names of the two probiotic products ! I want Baby to have a strong immune system anyway tear stains or no tear stains. Stella & Chewy's food which I feed Baby has some probiotic ingredients from what I understand, but nothing like the actual probiotic products that you suggested. 



maggieh said:


> My holistic vet recommends Animal Essentials probiotics and digestive enzymes.


Maggieh, Thanks for the name of the product! I hope to get some probiotics as soon as tomorrow! Do I add them directly to the food? I guess the dosage & directions must be on the bottle, I hope so!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Maggieh, Thanks for the name of the product! I hope to get some probiotics as soon as tomorrow! Do I add them directly to the food? I guess the dosage & directions must be on the bottle, I hope so!


Add it directly to food and add a bit of very warm water, then let it stand for a few minutes to activate the enzymes. Make sure you refrigerate after opening.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

glo77 said:


> :chili:


That should have been Animal Essentials - spell check got me.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Thanks*



wkomorow said:


> That should have been Animal Essentials - spell check got me.


Yes I started reading reviews about it last night. Probiotics are going on the menu at my house.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Add it directly to food and add a bit of very warm water, then let it stand for a few minutes to activate the enzymes. Make sure you refrigerate after opening.


 
I am having an argument with my vet about digestive enzymes......... he says its great for pancreatic issues and I am telling him its great for IBS and colitis as well! Do you know of any articles that I could use to win this argument...........


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

maltese manica said:


> I am having an argument with my vet about digestive enzymes......... he says its great for pancreatic issues and I am telling him its great for IBS and colitis as well! Do you know of any articles that I could use to win this argument...........


I don't know about articles but my holistic vet "prescribes" digestive enzymes with probiotics for IBS and colitis.

A few links: Study Shows Probiotics May Treat Stress-Related Dog Diarrhea

Dog Colitis

Inflammatory Bowel Disease In Pets 

Note that I saw one reference where it said to NOT give PRE-biotics for IBS/colitis. Pre-biotics are not the same as PRO-biotics so perhaps your vet is not communicating clearly (or is confusing prebiotics with probiotics).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I also use Animal Essentials.

Now that the tear stains are gone and Baby is eating Stella & Chewies, the problem has probably been resolved. I think that in some cases a course of antibiotics works because the dog did have a yeast or bacterial infection. I am not opposed to one course. One course of Ocubright seems to have fixed MiMi. It only seems bad if you give it continuously. If it doesn't help in one course, the tear stains are caused by something else.

Doesn't the food you feed Baby have probiotics?

PS I just checked the ingredients in S & C freeze dried raw, and it contains: Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product. I would think that would serve quite well to maintain a healthy level of beneficial gut bacteria.


----------

